# Satellite Tv Provider one time fee new looking for in canada



## katt2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Has anyone heard of a company providing a satellite tv with 2 recievers and one time fee of 750.00 in canada. I have searched everywhere. my son heard a truck driver talking about it. lol i thought he told me is was tsa or something like that for ontario and such. any help or ideas would be great


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to believe such a deal exists.


----------



## katt2 (Jul 25, 2007)

I no John amazing but today my son will hopefully ask him again what the company was and how is was going if he sees him in with his truck . He told me once but for the life of me we both cant remember. lol


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like something a friend of a friend told me about... it's a hacked grey-market receiver and it's quite illegal.


----------



## katt2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Actually i found out the company name is TES and will hve some more information later on but so far thats what i got and its very popular .


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

*There are only two legal satellite TV providers in Canada.*.. Starchoice & Bell ExpressVu.

Any other offer or deal is pirated...... period.

http://www.crtc.gc.ca/eng/INFO_SHT/b315.htm#le
" Legal DTH Service Providers

Two satellite TV providers are licensed to operate in Canada:

* Bell ExpressVu; and
* StarChoice.

The legality of US satellite TV dishes in Canada falls under the jurisdiction of the Radiocommunication Act, which is administered by Industry Canada and enforced by the RCMP. "


----------

